# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿Debe el Estado Promover la Organización Agraria?

## wgalloso

*DEBE EL ESTADO PROMOVER LA ORGANIZACION AGRARIA WALTER GALLOSO  MARIÑOS - ASESOR LEGAL
EMAIL:* *wg.inform@ccion.com.pe** //* *wgalloso@hotmail.com* *nextel : 99 - 832*4190* Como habíamos escrito en  artículos anteriores, hoy más que nunca se hace necesario  que los agricultores entiendan, sobre todo en los sectores rurales que para salir del estancamiento económico en el cual se encuentran, sobre todo los minifundistas o pequeños agricultores es haciendo uso de una herramienta: LA ASOCIATIVIDAD.
Esta afirmación la efectuamos  dado que, son justamente estos sectores relegados  que  dentro del sector agrícola  afecta los diversos modos de inversión en el sector; la informalidad (Tómese como ejemplo el incumplimiento de los reglamentos de siembra, especialmente en el algodón, que ha ocasionado plagas, enfermedades y contaminación por exceso de insecticidas; otros ejemplos son la costumbre de no respetar la siembra por contrato cuando los precios al momento de la cosecha son mejores que los pactados y la falta de títulos de las tierras que trabajan) ; la baja productividad y por el clientelismo político del que ha sido rodeado por los diversos gobiernos. Todo esto no ha hecho sino obstaculizar el uso eficiente de la tierra, el mismo que requiere desarrollar mercados eficientes de venta y alquiler de tierras y, para ello, hacer explícitos los derechos de propiedad y privatizar el uso de factores como el agua y la infraestructura. Aunque se estima que hay, actualmente, unos 2 millones de minifundistas, la última cifra oficial disponible es la del III Censo Nacional Agropecuario de 1994, según el cual hay un total de 1,745, 774 unidades agropecuarias .
Teniendo como base este contexto, veíamos como  los distintos gobiernos, siempre enuncian la promoción de la asociatividad, pero no encontramos  una decisión política tendente a implementarla o en todo caso a promover   su formalización sobre todo de estos sectores que estamos señalando, como si lo han efectuado otros países vecinos como lo es  Chile,  cuyos gobernantes y la clase económica entendieron que  como resultado de su proceso de reforma agraria (como sucedió con el nuestro) se generaron unidades económicas  de menor escala lo cual atentaba contra una economía a gran escala como lo es la agrícola, que requiere de grandes concentraciones de  tierra para hacerlas rentables; si bien es cierto esto es necesario (concentrar tierras), también lo es que los agricultores como es natural  tienden a aferrarse a sus propiedades, no permitiendo su incorporación al mercado, máxime que muchas de dichas unidades se encuentran sin título de propiedad  ni menos aún inscritas en el Registro Público de Propiedad  Predial.
Frente a este inconveniente,  en  Chile, se apostó por la asociatividad; tal es así que se impulsaron varios programas por intermedio  de la Corporación de Fomento, quines les brinda un apoyo  por un tiempo determinado hasta que dichas organizaciones  puedan  caminar solas; uno de estos proyectos es los PROFOS,   que promueven la asociación de varios empresarios agrícolas para formar una empresa de segundo piso, que puede ser una comercializadora, una empresa que trabaje con tecnología que usan todos, una procesadora de materias primas, una empresa de servicios agrícolas, etc. También se han programado Profos de gestión, que permiten llevar de manera ordenada y sistematizada los costos de producción. Actualmente existen en Chile 100 Profos, lo cual implica que aproximadamente 1,000 productores se han asociado para diversos fines.
Algunos de los beneficios de los que gozan los PROFOS son la elaboración de una oferta exportable competitiva y diversificada; la representación común de los intereses ante las organizaciones públicas y privadas; y la disminución de costos de producción, promoción y logística .
Dentro de su política de apoyo al sector el Gobierno Chileno ha creado los Fondos de Asistencia Técnica (FAT) (que permiten a los productores, individual o colectivamente, conseguir consultoría o asesoría en temas muy puntuales como riego, gestión empresarial, etc :Wink: ; El programa de desarrollo de proveedores (PDP) (propicia la asociatividad entre una agroindustria y sus proveedores y permite realizar una agricultura de contrato, que es una de las maneras de enfrentar la incertidumbre del mercado, la fluctuación de precios, etc.); Apoyo al Fortalecimiento y Creación de Organizaciones Gremiales (Este instrumento comprende el conjunto de proyectos y acciones destinadas a incentivar y apoyar el fortalecimiento y la creación de organizaciones gremiales del sector micro y pequeño empresarial); Programa de Acceso al Crédito (PAC) (Conjunto de proyectos y actividades destinados a promover y facilitar a las empresas MIPE, el acceso al financiamiento formal (créditos, subsidios y otras formas de financiamiento) ). Todos estos proyectos lo podemos apreciar en su página Web  http://www.tramitefacil.gov.cl;  y visitando una serie de sites,  en los cuales nos podemos informar con mayor profundidad  como vienen funcionando estos programas que dependen directamente del MINISTERIO DE ECONOMÍA, FOMENTO Y RECONSTRUCCIÓN: Servicio de Cooperación Técnica (SERCOTEC).
Visto desde esta perspectiva, ahora que en las arcas fiscales existe  grandes cantidades de recursos económicos que de repente serán dilapidados en las distintas licitaciones que hace el Estado en sus reparticiones, porque no emular la experiencia chilena y  el Estado  asuma una verdadera política de fomento y apoyo a las organizaciones agrarias, dotándoles  de los  recursos económicos y propendiendo una legislación que haga viable su desarrollo consolidando este sector económico.Temas similares: Politicas de gobierno o de estado para impulsar la asociatividad agraria Artículo: Minag asistirá a reunión de la FAO sobre objetivos de la organización Artículo: Perú supera con éxito examen de sus TLC ante la Organización Mundial del Comercio Artículo: Minag y Universidad Agraria firman convenio para promover desarrollo agropecuario Condonación de deuda agraria generaría desequilibrio financiero al Estado, advierte MEF

----------

